# Found this little gem cheap...



## Herb G (Oct 6, 2016)

I thought I'd pass this on to you guys.
It's a simple stand, good for pens. For $4, you can't beat it.
You could buy several & paint them different colors to display your pens, or to hold a pen to photograph it.
Linky


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you. Just throw them into a box after the show and hit the road. Each of the stands being empty because of hot sales, or course.


----------

